# Licensing laws on Holy Thursday/Good Friday



## aonfocaleile (4 Apr 2007)

Does anyone know whether late bars etc can serve alcohol after midnight on Holy Thursday i.e. into the early hours of Good Friday? I remember a few years ago, places used to close the bar at midnight and was wondering if this is still the case.


----------



## KalEl (4 Apr 2007)

aonfocaleile said:


> Does anyone know whether late bars etc can serve alcohol after midnight on Holy Thursday i.e. into the early hours of Good Friday? I remember a few years ago, places used to close the bar at midnight and was wondering if this is still the case.


 
It is still the case...all bars will close at midnight.
Quite a few nightclubs will open at midnight on Friday night though


----------



## michaelm (4 Apr 2007)

You'd need to be booked into a hotel as AFAIK the Residents Bar will serve alcohol into Good Friday . . on the day itself I think you'd need to be on a train to be served alcohol .


----------



## asdfg (4 Apr 2007)

Or head up North


----------



## Caili (4 Apr 2007)

Or go to the off licence and rent a DVD


----------



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2007)

should have the letter of the law(s?).


----------



## aonfocaleile (5 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the replies. A colleague has a big night out planned tonight which I was hoping to dodge. At least it can't go on too late if places close at 12. I must be getting old.


----------



## redstar (5 Apr 2007)

These religious laws strike me as bizarre. Why should pubs be obliged to close on "Good" Friday ?    oh, oh, ... I feel a "Letting Off Steam" thread coming on ...


----------



## gipimann (5 Apr 2007)

Look at it from the pub/off-licence staff's perspective, Good Friday (and 25th /26th December) are the only days that they're guaranteed to have off work, all other holidays which we take for granted (think St Patrick's Day, Easter, Bank hols.....) are subject to their normal work rota.


----------



## clone1 (5 Apr 2007)

Anyone know why its called 'Good' Friday?


----------



## z107 (5 Apr 2007)

> Look at it from the pub/off-licence staff's perspective,



Another way to look at it is that off-licences make a fortune on the Thursday - probably much more than if they were open on Good Friday.


----------



## asdfg (5 Apr 2007)

> Anyone know why its called 'Good' Friday?


 

from [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (5 Apr 2007)

clone1 said:


> Anyone know why its called 'Good' Friday?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Friday#Names_in_different_languages


----------



## RainyDay (8 Apr 2007)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Another way to look at it is that off-licences make a fortune on the Thursday - probably much more than if they were open on Good Friday.



Without a doubt - The fuss & drama arising from the closure seems to inspire vast amounts of binge drinking.


----------

